# Audi R8's- Gleammachine (PolishAngel UK).



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

*Audi R8's- Gleammachine (PolishAngel Essex/UK).*

Lovely pair of R8's to close up 2013, and 2 totally different animals. 
The Sepang Blue one is in standard form and the White one is tuned to 860 BHP through various tweeks and a Heffner twin turbo conversion.
Both are repeat customers of a number of years, neither car is a garage queen and no stranger to some trackday action. The blue one receiving some localised machine polishing to remove light defects, the white one receiving a multi stage machine polish. 
PolishAngel Esclate followed by 2 layer of Master Sealant used to protect both vehicles.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Producing A1 results like always Rob two stunning cars mate :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning Rob. I love the brightness you get after application of Master Sealant.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Loving that blue R8


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great job on both cars Rob!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Pukka job as usual :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work, love the blue one.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice cars to work on, great result achieved :thumb:.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Top job on both


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Fantastic matey


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Both R8's look mint Rob!  

Have you got any more pics of the twin turbo set up?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Fantastic job yet again. Gorgeous cars 👍


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic job on both cars :thumb:


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Stunning love r8 s :thumb:


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

blue is a great colour! 860hp sounds like a beast ha.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Both looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

-Raven- said:


> Both R8's look mint Rob!
> 
> Have you got any more pics of the twin turbo set up?


Thanks, Unfortunately I haven't got any more engine pics.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely finish on both Rob ...... so jealous


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Both stunning Rob. But the Blue has the edge for me. If only I had been a better boy last year Santa just might have. We live in hope.
Gordon.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work as always Rob :thumb:

Andy


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I've seen the two blokes who own these. I was getting some new tyres over at Jet Tyres in Benfleet ages ago and they were in there with these two sitting out the front. The white one sounded a bit different when he started it but I didn't know it was kicking out that many horses 

Nice work on them both :thumb:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

seen the white one on the A13 a few times aswell. Both are stunning.


----------



## stassmirnof (Jan 14, 2014)

great car


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome! I'll have the engine from the white one in the blue one thank you


----------

